# Tourist to Work



## Rekhaa (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi All

I am in Melbourne on a Tourist visa. I'd like to convert that into 457 visa or any other workable situation that allows me to stay back in the country legally and work. I have few questions I am looking for:
1. I have a first cousin living here for past several years and is PR, can he sponsor me? If yes, then what is that sponsorship called and how do we go about it? Can anyone guide me to it? 
2. Any suggestions on where to start from to look for a job? I come with 8 years of Training industry experience coupled with business management and client acquisition. 
3. If I find volunteer jobs to earn some pennies while in the country before I get a real job, would that mean that I violate my visa status? I'm on subclass 676 with no work and 3 months study conditions on it. 

Thanks so much in advance for your help. I really wish to stay back here. Any guidance pointed out in right direction is highly appreciated.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is some information from our Immigration....

Sponsored Family Visitor visa (Subclass 679)


----------



## Rekhaa (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Redback. I am already in Melbourne on Subclass 676 visa. 
I'm looking to convert that into 457 visa or trying to find ways to have some sponsorship to stay back in the country so I can have work rights. It hasn't been easy so far to get a job here hence seeking suggestions this forum. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Quinnaroo (Mar 19, 2013)

Rekhaa said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in Melbourne on a Tourist visa. I'd like to convert that into 457 visa or any other workable situation that allows me to stay back in the country legally and work. I have few questions I am looking for:
> 1. I have a first cousin living here for past several years and is PR, can he sponsor me? If yes, then what is that sponsorship called and how do we go about it? Can anyone guide me to it?
> ...


Sorry for the late response, but hopefully I can help others if not you!

1) You need to get sponsored by an employer.

2) " 8 years of Training industry experience coupled with business management and client acquisition. " sounds like experience that could do the trick. Start at seek (biggest job site in Australia - most useful for Australians but with a 457 visa thats exactly who you are competing with.

Hope that helps!

Quinn


----------

